# Clarification needed regarding VETASSESS positive assessment



## hammoda4ever (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi all,

I have gone through various threads and posts here and could not find a clarification for the positive outcome letter from VETASSESS.

My letter outcome is positive, however it mentions two things:
1- Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:3/2013
2- Number of years assessed positively: 4.7

I want to apply an EOI as a Graphic Designer (ANZSCO Code: 232411).

I need 5 years of experience to claim 10 points to apply for Subclass 190 (State nomination). If i wait until March next month, am i considered to have already completed 5 years of work experience? (3/2013 until 3/2018)

Or is it 4.7 + 5 months = 5 years. Which one to follow?

Aside from that, when submitting EOI, can i mention all my work experience including the employment which was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation?

I hope i won't have to apply for VETASSESS assessment again after gaining the few months of required experience.

Thanks guys in advance for any input


----------



## waqassaleemkhan (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi! 
To my best of knowledge, you can only claim the years which are deemed by vetassess as positive. 
It means, you would have to take the assessment again after gaining extra experience or dont claim more points than those according to your assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammoda4ever (Jul 31, 2016)

waqassaleemkhan said:


> Hi!
> To my best of knowledge, you can only claim the years which are deemed by vetassess as positive.
> It means, you would have to take the assessment again after gaining extra experience or dont claim more points than those according to your assessment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input 
I am just wondering, why they would require a new assessment from VETASSESS if i am still in the same job and in the same company (nothing changed except for a few more months of experience).

I read somewhere, that we can update the EOI as per latest job experience as long as it is in the same field and provide updated experience letter from the employer to support the application of the visa (after we get a nomination from a state)

Anyone has any idea about that please?

Thanks


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

hammoda4ever said:


> Thank you for the input
> I am just wondering, why they would require a new assessment from VETASSESS if i am still in the same job and in the same company (nothing changed except for a few more months of experience).
> 
> I read somewhere, that we can update the EOI as per latest job experience as long as it is in the same field and provide updated experience letter from the employer to support the application of the visa (after we get a nomination from a state)
> ...


Do we used the Date Deemed Skilled for our points test, or the number of years they offer? 

Thanks


----------

